# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Hud in main pc crashing Virtual Machine Window

## alex1011

Usually I run 2 accounts in a virutal machine, while playing in my main screen using the mais account, but since this season, every time when I have to open hud for playing manually it crashs my vm which is running minimized or in the second screen. Does anyone could help to fix that, instead playing blind to keep cokkie without crash? Thank you!

----------

